# Barber Shop pictures



## mandrew (Feb 21, 2012)

I took some shots for a local barber shop as they needed some pictures for their new website. Here are some to share Enjoy!

If you like what you see shoot me a "LIKE" on Facebook Thanks!

Lighting I used:
22' Beauty Dish with sock
25' Soft box
Vivitar 285s

Feel free to ask me any questions!  Thanks for looking!




MAG_5471_Edit by Mandrew_, on Flickr




MAG_5496 by Mandrew_, on Flickr




MAG_5510_Edit by Mandrew_, on Flickr




MAG_5659 by Mandrew_, on Flickr




MAG_0896 by Mandrew_, on Flickr




MAG_5418_Edit by Mandrew_, on Flickr




MAG_5572 by Mandrew_, on Flickr




MAG_5566_Edit by Mandrew_, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2012)

Why all the tilts?

If this is for their website, wouldn't a customer or two in some of the shot be a good idea?


----------



## mandrew (Feb 21, 2012)

kundalini said:


> Why all the tilts?
> 
> If this is for their website, wouldn't a customer or two in some of the shot be a good idea?



The tilts they wanted some "Detail shots"
As for the customer part, yes I do have a few customer shots. I just have yet to edit them.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 21, 2012)

The tilts on the detail shots don't bother me as much as the tilts on the first and last photo do. 

5 is probably your best photo out of the set. I can't comment too much on the rest because you didn't number them.


----------



## jaxx419 (Feb 21, 2012)

They look pretty serious about hair!!


----------



## Ronaldo (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry, but I must say NONE of these looked inviting to me - - and more intimidating than anyting - -  but then, I'm probably not their intended market.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why do the barbers look like they wanna hurt me? Lol! I actually like the set from an artstic stand point(aside from the tilt
in the first one) but wouldnt make me want to go to their shop. but they look like they're trying to be "tough" cast members on a reality show. Like they're trying to give off a vibe like NY ink or hard core pawn or something.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 21, 2012)

More your speed...


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with Tyler on #5.

Why are there air hoses hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice series. The ONLY complaint I have is the shadows over the eyes in #2. I don't mind the angles at all.

edit; the 7th one down (the right side) meh, I'm not a fan of.


----------



## mandrew (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys! I should watch my tilt :x 

They wanted to look "gangster" hahahaha so I went with it.


----------



## MrsLittle (Feb 22, 2012)

You should have got one where one of the guys is shaving a patron with a razor. That's definitely gangsta!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 22, 2012)

I dont really like the first two pics but all the ones after that are pretty good. Nice angles. I really like the one of the big guy with the mirror reflection. It really gives it added depth.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the 5th one. If they are advertising, they should try to get some in action shots or photos of their work.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 22, 2012)

They look more like gangsters than barbers, but some nice shots


----------



## thepaulreid (Feb 22, 2012)

You'd defo pay up at the end! I would be tempted to drop the saturation of the colour shots and throw in some green tint; go with the classic style of the shots. Like the B&W ones tho. Good work.


----------



## E-jeezy (Feb 22, 2012)

I wanna go to THAT barber shop! Awesome composition, you really captured the "feel" of the shop


----------

